

Ask HN: Suggestion for crowdsourced design companies? - dclaysmith

A few weeks back someone posted a link to a company where you specify the number of different designs you want, pay a fee (~$1000) and you are given a bunch of designs to choose from.<p>Can anyone remember/share the company (or companies)? Has anyone had good/bad experiences with a company like this?
======
retroafroman
<http://99designs.com/> is one of the big ones.

<http://www.crowdspring.com/> is another.

There are more listed if you use a google search like this:
related:99designs.com/ 99 designs

